# HumminBird 997c si vs 998c si



## brianj (Sep 26, 2012)

In the market for a new fishfinder, something with si, di and waypoints...

Can anyone explain to me the difference between the 997c si and 998c si?  Is the 997 just an older version, appears most of the functionality is there?

Looks like a 998 is running about $1,600 or so new.  I've found the 997 for $800 used, but it doesn't include the gps, which looks like about another $150.

Anything i should watchout for?


----------



## pbmang (Sep 26, 2012)

I have the 997 and it has been a pretty good unit.  The processing power is a little less than the 998, so if you are going to run a Lake Master chip, I would go ahead and get the 998.  In my 997, the more detailed map chips slow the unit down to a point that it is almost unusable.  But, the newer units have more processing power and are able to load the data no problems.  From a quick search I can't find the actual processing power for either unit on the Humminbird website, but the 998 is going to have a bit more.

Also, with the 997 you will no have a warranty for any issues that may come up.  Humminbird does a flat rate repair cost, so even if something as small as a card readers isn't working, it will be $260 to get fixed.  Now, if you managed to fry the entire unit, $260 is a great deal for a repair.

The 998 also has an ethernet port and a video out port.  The ehternet will be nice to have so you don't have to use the interlink system if you plan on linking multiple units together.  It should provide a much more reliable link between the systems.  These are not available on the 997.

I think those are pretty much the main differences.  My opinion would be, if you can afford to grab a 998, go for it if you plan on either using mapping cards or networking the units.  If not, the 997 would be a good way to save a few dollars.


----------



## angler557 (Sep 26, 2012)

PBMANG summed it up very well !

Brian


----------



## brianj (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## AStrick (Sep 26, 2012)

Me and you both Brian.
Keep me posted on how it goes..
I want a unit big enough to run 360.
But i really don't want a second mortgage with it?
Fo Sho Buddy!


----------



## Lanier Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

x2 on PBMang's post.    But...if $ restricts you....the 898c SI is an awesome unit too.   7" screen instead of 8" but very sharp.   EZspin and Hookum both have these units.   

LJ


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Sep 26, 2012)

Something no one mentioned. I would wait on the new 800 or 900 units just for the updated screen

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...top_uri=/watch?v=a_L3jTLecaM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dturnersr (Sep 26, 2012)

TroyBoy30 said:


> Something no one mentioned. I would wait on the new 800 or 900 units just for the updated screen
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...top_uri=/watch?v=a_L3jTLecaM&feature=youtu.be



+1 on the new hd version....but then again there is nothing wrong with the present 998si or as LJ said 898si

If you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## aragorn1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Does the current 1198 already have the HD LED backlit screen?


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Sep 27, 2012)

dturnersr said:


> +1 on the new hd version....but then again there is nothing wrong with the present 998si or as LJ said 898si
> 
> If you have any other questions let me know.



Except they are very hard to see in direct sunlight



aragorn1 said:


> Does the current 1198 already have the HD LED backlit screen?



Yes


----------



## suuntov (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Brian, 

I've had my 998C Si for a couple of months now...love it! I think most of your questions have been answered but PM me if you have other thoughts or questions...
I can't even imagine going back to my old Lowrance 510c after the 998.

Steve.


----------



## dturnersr (Sep 28, 2012)

suuntov said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> I've had my 998C Si for a couple of months now...love it! I think most of your questions have been answered but PM me if you have other thoughts or questions...
> I can't even imagine going back to my old Lowrance 510c after the 998.
> ...



that would be like fishing without a hook


----------



## brianj (Sep 30, 2012)

just doing a little more research on units and wondering does hummingbird allow you to track back to something I ran over 30 seconds ago?  For example, I'm searching for brush piles and run over something 150' ago and want to mark it.  Can I rewind and set a waypoint on it so i can navigate to it?
When on lanier with dan duncan i saw his lowrance unit in action and remember him doing this when we pulled leadcore through a school of stripers.  He navigated back to them and we dropped bb on them - pretty cool feature.  In reading some old post, I saw this was only available on lowrance - accurate or not?

tks


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes Brian, Only featured on Lowrance. They both have there good features and lack of. But this feature I use all the time, and can even go back while running high speed and mark humps and things like that.


----------



## brianj (Oct 1, 2012)

Hyper Sniper said:


> Yes Brian, Only featured on Lowrance. They both have there good features and lack of. But this feature I use all the time, and can even go back while running high speed and mark humps and things like that.



Thanks dan - seems like that's a very valuable feature.  When i'm running and looking at the graph I sometime pass deep holes I'd like to mark, but can never find them when I go back and look for them.  Same goes with pods of bait and humps.

Guess I may need slow down and start looking at some of the lowrance units and structure scan as well before i rush to get a new one on the boat and regret the purchase.


----------



## Big Texun (Oct 1, 2012)

Robert Eidson will probably be selling his Humminbird stuff.


----------



## pbmang (Oct 1, 2012)

Lowrance just released a touch screen model today.  They would be good to take a peek at as well.  Here is a video that show them:

http://advancedangler.com/FeatureArticle.asp?SelectValue=Gary+Parsons+Shows+off+Lowrance+HDS+Touch

I'm not sure how well the touch screen will work out, but it comes with LSS and DS included versus having to buy an LSS kit.  And, they are coming out with a 12" screen.  Talk about having a kite attached to your boat...lol


----------



## dturnersr (Oct 1, 2012)

brianj said:


> just doing a little more research on units and wondering does hummingbird allow you to track back to something I ran over 30 seconds ago?  For example, I'm searching for brush piles and run over something 150' ago and want to mark it.  Can I rewind and set a waypoint on it so i can navigate to it?
> When on lanier with dan duncan i saw his lowrance unit in action and remember him doing this when we pulled leadcore through a school of stripers.  He navigated back to them and we dropped bb on them - pretty cool feature.  In reading some old post, I saw this was only available on lowrance - accurate or not?
> 
> tks



brainj,

Yes, you could easily retrace your current track back to find structure or fish - all the way back to the starting point.  Also with SI you could freeze the screen and create a way point without even going back.  Like others have sad both brands have great features most people don't use even 10% of what the units are capable of working.  I have found typically frustration is the source of just not knowing "how" to accomplish a task!


----------



## lcookie (Oct 1, 2012)

Brian,

The playback feature on the Low units is pretty slick.  Wish I had it myself but I don’t.  However, Birds do have a similar feature you just have to do more to use it.  If you load a SD card you can record everything your unit is doing and play it back either on the unit or back in the lab. Note this in not done on the fly and it can be cumbersome but they have added features to make it easier.  That being said I would not use it myself to track schools of fish.  I use mine to go back and look for structure and cover after my day is done.  I can’t tell you how much stuff I miss while just cruising on the boat.  When you play it back you can save the waypoints and go back to them later.  Not sure how much that will help you on the big slick you fish.  I am sure Low units can export the recorded data for playback later as well.   My recommendation is to set your budget and go find the unit that best fits your style of fishing and budget. If you like you could take a ride with me and play with my units and see if they fit your bill.  Would hate for you to buy something and then not be happy with it.  Each unit has plus/minus points.   

On another note. that HDS Touch looks pretty slick but I just isn’t to sure how it would work out for me.  I already get smudges on my screen now and I am touching it inadvertently.  That being said if I was in the market I would take a good look at it


----------



## brianj (Oct 16, 2012)

Think i've decided to go with the 998c si.  $600 cheaper than the lowrance and $900 cheaper than a 1198c si.

Brian (bbg) - pm on the way

What map chip would you all reco for allatoona?


----------



## Robert Eidson (Oct 16, 2012)

brianj said:


> Think i've decided to go with the 998c si.  $600 cheaper than the lowrance and $900 cheaper than a 1198c si.
> 
> Brian (bbg) - pm on the way
> 
> What map chip would you all reco for allatoona?



100% Lakemaster !!!!!!


----------



## lcookie (Oct 16, 2012)

Lakemaster all the way.  Brian is running a killer deal right now.  If you are thinking about the ipilot link may hold off for the next version of lakemaster.  As I understand it the follow the contour does not work with the current chip.  Other than that you will not be disappointed.


----------



## dturnersr (Oct 17, 2012)

brianj said:


> Think i've decided to go with the 998c si.  $600 cheaper than the lowrance and $900 cheaper than a 1198c si.
> 
> Brian (bbg) - pm on the way
> 
> What map chip would you all reco for allatoona?



Lakemaster is the choice - it alone covers the entire lake- Navionics does not.  

Contact me if you want to see what LakeMaster looks like before you buy- I am out on the lake almost daily.  Just look for the 21' White Triton or call.


----------



## brianj (Oct 17, 2012)

Which end if lake you fishing tomorrow am?
I'm hoping to get out for a few hrs


----------



## dturnersr (Oct 17, 2012)

brianj said:


> Which end if lake you fishing tomorrow am?
> I'm hoping to get out for a few hrs



was out of blockhouse today...all day....Friday also if you can catch up with me.


----------



## Louie B (Oct 17, 2012)

Biggest difference is the processor's in the 7's units are slower.  The new 98's are much faster and will run the Lakemaster chips at full speed where the 97's cut out and make navigation very aggravating.  The 98's also have Ethernet which is 1000 times better than Interlink for waypoint management/sharing.  (Linking the units)

LB


----------



## Louie B (Oct 17, 2012)

pbmang said:


> I have the 997 and it has been a pretty good unit.  The processing power is a little less than the 998, so if you are going to run a Lake Master chip, I would go ahead and get the 998.  In my 997, the more detailed map chips slow the unit down to a point that it is almost unusable.  But, the newer units have more processing power and are able to load the data no problems.  From a quick search I can't find the actual processing power for either unit on the Humminbird website, but the 998 is going to have a bit more.
> 
> Also, with the 997 you will no have a warranty for any issues that may come up.  Humminbird does a flat rate repair cost, so even if something as small as a card readers isn't working, it will be $260 to get fixed.  Now, if you managed to fry the entire unit, $260 is a great deal for a repair.
> 
> ...



what he said


----------



## Lanier Jim (Oct 17, 2012)

What LB said that PB said...  

LJ


----------

